# Falcons... once and done.



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2011)

The #1 seed completely self-destructs and is exposed as the bunch of pathetic losers we knew them to be as their fan-base lashes out at others. 

Hey BBQBoss, Karma is a funny thing isn't it? Maybe next time you will learn to keep your young mouth shut. 

Who Dat??? It's the Packers!!! 48-21 at the end of the 4th.


----------



## Buck (Jan 15, 2011)

Little Joe, is that you?  Jumping on the packers bandwagon.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

How did that championship defense work out for your saints?


----------



## NUTT (Jan 15, 2011)

*Embarassment*

for the entire State of Georgia


----------



## fussyray (Jan 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The #1 seed completely self-destructs and is exposed as the bunch of pathetic losers we knew them to be as their fan-base lashes out at others.
> 
> Hey BBQBoss, Karma is a funny thing isn't it? Maybe next time you will learn to keep your young mouth shut.
> 
> Who Dat??? It's the Packers!!! 48-21 at the end of the 4th.



we DID NOT get beat by a 7-9 team like the aints OH and the Falcons are the NFC SOUTH CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2011)

Another immigrant moves to Georgia to live the dream and downs our home team, nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2011)

go packers! congrats on a great season for the falcons and their fans!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 15, 2011)

NUTT said:


> for the entire State of Georgia



I don't think so!!!! Getting beat by a 7-9 team that Embarassment


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> go packers! congrats on a great season for the falcons and their fans!



I don't see the pack having much trouble getting to the super bowl.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2011)

there have been a lot of upset games this year, you never know who will make it to the super bowl??????????


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2011)

fussyray said:


> we DID NOT get beat by a 7-9 team like the aints OH and the Falcons are the NFC SOUTH CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You keep holding on to that NFC South Championship. It means nothing more than a home field advantage that blew up in your face. Not even close to getting to the Super Bowl... priceless.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 15, 2011)

fussyray said:


> I don't think so!!!! Getting beat by a 7-9 team that Embarassment



No, being the #1 seed and getting blown out at home.... now   that's a colossal embarrassment


----------



## fussyray (Jan 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, being the #1 seed and getting blown out at home.... now   that's a colossal embarrassment



Falcons got beat by a GOOD team the aints got beat by a 7-9 team. We are the NFC SOUTH CHAMPS!!!


----------



## TripleX (Jan 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, being the #1 seed and getting blown out at home.... now   that's a colossal embarrassment



I agree

I much rather would have flown across country and got beat by a team with a losing record!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

TripleX said:


> I agree
> 
> I much rather would have flown across country and got beat by a team with a losing record!



You got your wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jguffie (Jan 16, 2011)

im with u all the way fussyray


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

jguffie said:


> im with u all the way fussyray



thanks!!

falcons nfc south champs!


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> You got you wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



relax ray


I was being sarcastic!


----------



## crokseti (Jan 16, 2011)

I think they went as far as they could with their tallent level and experience. Even surpassed most expectations.
They are getting better every year since vic. and havn't peaked yet. They will continue to improve and will be a team to recon with. Good job guys.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 16, 2011)

Falcon fans and Braves fans are all the same, they just love their division titles.  But they have to cuz they'll never have a Super Bowl, and the Braves ain't goin to win one in the next decade.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, being the #1 seed and getting blown out at home.... now   that's a colossal embarrassment



Delta is ready when you are sir! GB is lovely this time of year.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Buck said:


> Little Joe, is that you?  Jumping on the packers bandwagon.



You hush! 

Or those pics of you and BBQBoss out by the haybale will have to be posted...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> How did that championship defense work out for your saints?



Not so good this year... But at least they didn't completely choke and give up 35 straight points on their own field like your Falcons did last night. 

I guess the Saints will have to spend the off-season polishing that Lombardi trophy sitting in their trophy case. 

The Falcons can rise up and go play light sabers with their buddy Mace Windu.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> thanks!!
> 
> falcons nfc south champs get blown out by lowly wildcard team!



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Falcon fans and Braves fans are all the same, they just love their division titles.  But they have to cuz they'll never have a Super Bowl, and the Braves ain't goin to win one in the next decade.




True Dat!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Delta is ready when you are sir! GB is lovely this time of year.



Delta was actually started in Louisiana and I fly them often. But I prefer to live here near the shores of Lake Lanier, and take advantage of the beautiful weather, lake, river, countryside, women, etc. all the while rooting for my LSU Tigers and my New Orleans Saints!!! Both of my teams have won championships lately... your teams are epic failures that always leave their fanbase saying "Wait till next year"!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Delta was actually started in Louisiana and I fly them often. But I prefer to live here near the shores of Lake Lanier, and take advantage of the beautiful weather, lake, river, countryside, women, etc. all the while rooting for my LSU Tigers and my New Orleans Saints!!! Both of my teams have won championships lately... your teams are epic failures that always leave their fanbase saying "Wait till next year"!



I don't blame you I would not live in N. O. 5 foot below sea level.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not so good this year... But at least they didn't completely choke and give up 35 straight points on their own field like your Falcons did last night.



No, the World Champs got beat by 7-9 team. One year you are World Chump next year you don't win the NFC South and don't get to back to the S B.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> I don't blame you I would not live in N. O. 5 foot below sea level.



I'm not from New Orleans... I am smarter than that.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> No, the World Champs got beat by 7-9 team. One year you are World Chump next year you don't win the NFC South and don't get to back to the S B.



My team: Reigning Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 5 point loss on the road, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs.. 

Your team: Wannabe Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 27 point loss at home, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs.. 

Which one would you rather be?


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My team: Reigning Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 5 point loss on the road, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs..
> 
> Your team: Wannabe Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 27 point loss at home, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs..
> 
> Which one would you rather be?



Not no more you got beat!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My team: Reigning Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 5 point loss on the road, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs..
> 
> Your team: Wannabe Super Bowl Champions, good season, eliminated after one playoff game in a 27 point loss at home, now sitting at home watching the rest of the playoffs..
> 
> Which one would you rather be?



Saints RBs face uncertain futures 
01/11/2011
Reggie Bush and Pierre Thomas, the stars of the New Orleans Saints' backfield when they were Super Bowl champions, are preparing for an offseason of uncertainty that could end with them wearing different uniforms whenever the next football season begins.

This is from the aints web site!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Not no more you got beat!



Hey nimrod... until the Super Bowl is played again there is no new champion. That makes the Saints the reigning Super Bowl champs until the night of February 6th there Einstein...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Saints RBs face uncertain futures
> 01/11/2011
> Reggie Bush and Pierre Thomas, the stars of the New Orleans Saints' backfield when they were Super Bowl champions, are preparing for an offseason of uncertainty that could end with them wearing different uniforms whenever the next football season begins.
> 
> This is from the aints web site!!!!!!!




Oh so you want to quote articles now do you??? Okay I'm game...

*Rodgers, Packers stun Falcons in a rout* 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=310115001

"The Falcons went into the playoffs as the NFC's top-seeded team for only the second time in franchise history. The result was the same as it was during the 1980 season: one and done." 

"Green Bay scored 35 consecutive points, including Tramon Williams' 70-yard interception return on the final play of the first half that left the Falcons (13-4) and a crowd of more than 69,000 in a state of shock as the teams headed to the locker room." 

"In two career playoff games, Matty Ice is 0-2 with six turnovers and a safety." 

"late in the third quarter, thousands of red-clad fans headed for the exits, not even bothering to hang around for the final period of a magical season than turned into a green nightmare in the playoffs." 

"For the Falcons, nothing but misery."


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm not from New Orleans... I am smarter than that.



So when did you become a saints fan?

When they traded for Drew Breese.

When they drafted Reggie Bush.

If your not from there you probably was not a fan of the saints when the fans called themselves the Aints and wore bags on their head.


Sooooo did you become a fan of the the Saints when they won a superbowl?

If your not from there and you say its stupid to be from there, would it be safe to say you will be a FAN of the next superbowl champion.

I bet you liked the Miami Hurricanes when they were on top of the world too.


Good Luck to your saints and LSU in 2011

The road to the championships for both of your teams go through Atlanta


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

TripleX said:


> So when did you become a saints fan?
> 
> When they traded for Drew Breese.
> 
> ...



-I am a Saints fan by birth. I also pull for the Cowboys since I am from North Louisiana and got to see a lot of their games on tv growing up. 

-Yes, I remember the paper bag Aints fans. Do you remember trading Brett Favre away??? 

-You don't have to be a NOLA resident to be a Saints fan, being born in LA is good enough. And I never said "its stupid to be from there" I said "I am smarter than that" meaning I prefer to live elsewhere in the USA where I can enjoy doing the things I like to do and enjoy the land around me. 

-I did like the Hurricanes... Jimmy Johnson is my hero. I heard that Zook is yours. 

-Good luck to your Gators Jim. Your writing style is very easy to identify. 

-The Saints and LSU love Atlanta - they both have almost perfect records in the Georgia Dome. 
It's our house now!


----------



## tigerfan (Jan 16, 2011)

If you can keep living on this........



fussyray said:


> thanks!!
> 
> falcons nfc south champs!





Then guess what, the Saints are still the....

SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 16, 2011)

NUTT said:


> for the entire State of Georgia



I know I'm embarrassed.


----------



## yanknga (Jan 16, 2011)

I"ll take a Super Bowl ring over a trophy any DAY !!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Falcon fans and Braves fans are all the same, they just love their division titles.  But they have to cuz they'll never have a Super Bowl, and the Braves ain't goin to win one in the next decade.



Aren't you a Georgia fan? They kind of act like just what you described making you a big time talker with nothing to say.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted earlier in the week that being at home and being the #1 seed meant nothing. It was all about how the teams match up position by position. It showed last night.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 16, 2011)

Saints fan here - and unapologetic at that.

Here's my $0.02.

Teams don't always win. Even the best teams have an off day. Heck, the Green Bay Packers, who dominated the hades out of that game, were a wild card.  You could argue that the Saints lost to a team that tends to play better in the postseason than the season, dealing with some pretty costly injuries. 

However.
What I see out of the Falcons is a load of trash talk. I would post a tweet put out by Roddy White rubbishing the Saints, but it would be censored immediately. Something about "ghetto trash" and "hurricanes" with a lot of expletives thrown in. The Saints won anyway. 

You'd think Atlanta would have the common sense to realise that when they run their mouth they get their backsides handed to them. But apparently not.  Same guy was patting himself hard on the back.

But when the pressure came on, they folded like a cheap table.

I'd rather watch and root for the New Orleans Saints, hobbled by injury and losing by five, to a team strutting on the field with "Project 15" and all that nonsense and getting beaten like an ugly red headed stepchild.

"Matty Ice" isn't as good as they say he is, and is less good than he thinks he is. His arm isn't stong enough.

The coaching staff had two weeks to prepare for this and they were completely outclassed.

The fans walked out because the Falcons were a total embarrassment that day.  And no amount of local pride can paper over that stench.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The #1 seed completely self-destructs and is exposed as the bunch of pathetic losers we knew them to be as their fan-base lashes out at others.




Whatever clown!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 16, 2011)

*Can't wait for the summer*

Hurricane Season!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Whatever clown!



I would like to add that characterising the Falcons as "a bunch of pathetic losers" is going too far.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 16, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Hurricane Season!



You do realise people died during Katrina, right? Trapped people with nowhere to go drowned or died from other causes?

Do you GENUINELY wish this ill on ANYONE, especially over a sporting event?


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> You do realise people died during Katrina, right? Trapped people with nowhere to go drowned or died from other causes?
> 
> Do you GENUINELY wish this ill on ANYONE, especially over a sporting event?



Hey livin' 70 feet below sea level is by choice?


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> If you can keep living on this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ex- superbowl champs....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2011)

GreenBay is rolling right now,...the "aints" would have faired no better, I'd like to see Greenbay vs Chicago for old times sake.

Greenbay didn't make any costly mistakes, Atlanta made many, including BVG's unwillingness to to blitz often if not every down a la the Saints game.
Greenbay is the better team at the moment.
Falcons need some marked improvement.
Saints have peaked...get used to it...


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 16, 2011)

tcward said:


> Hey livin' 70 feet below sea level is by choice?



Perhaps below sea level (many places are) but certainly not seventy feet.

RE: Hurricanes - New Orleans used to be protected from that sort of thing until development started destroying the wetlands, which was its natural protection from them.

Also, the parts that are underwater were reclaimed in the 20th century from swampland.

But I'll reiterate: do you genuinely wish that a weather event like that, with the resulting loss of property and death - should happen again?


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 16, 2011)

Why so much hate fellas? Everybody love everybody!

Go falcons!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2011)

Falcons suck.....


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> -I am a Saints fan by birth. I also pull for the Cowboys since I am from North Louisiana and got to see a lot of their games on tv growing up.
> 
> -Yes, I remember the paper bag Aints fans. Do you remember trading Brett Favre away???
> 
> ...



Les,

I am not criticizing you for how or why you pick your teams to cheer for.

I was just trying to understand your reasoning.

Congradulations on your saints recent success, since you have been a saints fan since birth I know that you have seen some tough times.


For the record, I dont recall the Brett Farve days in Atl

I also see that your back to the inside jokes.

I dont know who you think that I am


But I promise you that I am one of a kind!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Falcon fans and Braves fans are all the same, they just love their division titles.  But they have to cuz they'll never have a Super Bowl, and the Braves ain't goin to win one in the next decade.



Man, I wish I could see the future and know as much as you do, I would be doing something good instead of trying to get under everyone's skin on here.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Falcons got beat by a GOOD team the aints got beat by a 7-9 team. We are the NFC SOUTH CHAMPS!!!



THAT DOES NOT MEAN A THING. ITS FOOTBALL AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE THE NFC SOUTH CHAMPS TO WIN A SUPER BOWL. AT LEAST THE SAINTS WON A SUPER BOWL. ALSO THE FALCONS BEAT THE SAINT EARLY IN THE SEASON, AND THE PACKERS, THEN THE SAINTS BEAT THE FALCONS AND PACKERS DID AS WELL. JUST REMEMBER THE FALCONS GOT BEAT AS WELL BY A WILD CARD TEAM...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Whatever clown!



You just proved my point...


----------



## Tim L (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh well, football is just a way to pass the time until baseball season; spring training isn't much more than a month away!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 16, 2011)

And then the trash talking will start then.

I agree 100% about the trash talk from the Falcons, even in 98 when they came up with that dumb, stupid dirty bird dance, they ran that mouth and talked smack. even on the TV when they were introducing the birdies, they all made gangster gestures and poses, while the Broncos just stood around acting like pros, not thugs.  This year, same thing. And this year, same result as in 98.  Greenbay never ran their mouth, doing all those dumb little dance moves before the game, the shut up and let their game do all the telk. That to me was funny.

And then there are Falcon fans that want to come on here and run their mouth and post up dumb, Rise UP vids and bash the trash talking "haters" when the whole time they were running their mouth and trash talking others. Now it's time to shut up or put up and that only means one thing, SHUT UP!  I'm a Raiders fan and you don't hear me on here samck talking when my team wins, then whinig and making excuses.  I like to get folks stirred up a little, but to be honest, I don't like the Birds, and never have. I don't expect everyone here to like the Raiders, but that's sports. But If you gonna run that mouth at least back it up or shut it up. Atlanta got their mouth shut up.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Man, I wish I could see the future and know as much as you do, I would be doing something good instead of trying to get under everyone's skin on here.



Don't sweat it, brother! Some dudes spend their lives trying to upset others. It's just in their nature, and that's OK I guess.

Rise up!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey nimrod... until the Super Bowl is played again there is no new champion. That makes the Saints the reigning Super Bowl champs until the night of February 6th there Einstein...



Now, Now nimrod did I get under your skin. 
Bottom LINE:
Atlanta 13-3 beat by Green Bay 10-6
Aints 11-5 beat by Seattle 7-9 

That Is the Truth!!!


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'm a Raiders fan and you don't hear me on here samck talking when my team wins,



Your the kind that comes on and talks smack to fans whose team ACTUALLY won their division and made the playoffs, while your team has stunk it up for the last 10 years!!

Please, enough of that MY team won a superbowl......that was probably around the  same time NOAH  built the ARK!

I remember that superbowl you got Smoked in by Tampa Bay

Your #1 QB draft from  LSU was a joke just like your owner is.

It does not matter where you been.......its where your going....and I will take the Falcons organization over Oakland's organization any day of the week.

When it comes to telling us all who sucksop2:

Do us all a favor.... just have a coke and smile shut the heck up!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> THAT DOES NOT MEAN A THING. ITS FOOTBALL AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE THE NFC SOUTH CHAMPS TO WIN A SUPER BOWL. AT LEAST THE SAINTS WON A SUPER BOWL. ALSO THE FALCONS BEAT THE SAINT EARLY IN THE SEASON, AND THE PACKERS, THEN THE SAINTS BEAT THE FALCONS AND PACKERS DID AS WELL. JUST REMEMBER THE FALCONS GOT BEAT AS WELL BY A WILD CARD TEAM...



YES THEY DID A 10-6 WILD CARD TEAM. JUST REMEMBER THAT THE AINTS GOT BEAT BY THE NFC WEST CHAMPS A 7-9 TEAM!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> If you can keep living on this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DREAM ON AINTS ARE NOT SUPER BOWL CHAMP ANYMORE HECK THEY ARE NOT NFC SOUTH CHAMPS THE FALCONS TOOK THAT. SO PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And then the trash talking will start then.
> 
> I agree 100% about the trash talk from the Falcons, even in 98 when they came up with that dumb, stupid dirty bird dance, they ran that mouth and talked smack. even on the TV when they were introducing the birdies, they all made gangster gestures and poses, while the Broncos just stood around acting like pros, not thugs.  This year, same thing. And this year, same result as in 98.  Greenbay never ran their mouth, doing all those dumb little dance moves before the game, the shut up and let their game do all the telk. That to me was funny.
> 
> And then there are Falcon fans that want to come on here and run their mouth and post up dumb, Rise UP vids and bash the trash talking "haters" when the whole time they were running their mouth and trash talking others. Now it's time to shut up or put up and that only means one thing, SHUT UP!  I'm a Raiders fan and you don't hear me on here samck talking when my team wins, then whinig and making excuses.  I like to get folks stirred up a little, but to be honest, I don't like the Birds, and never have. I don't expect everyone here to like the Raiders, but that's sports. But If you gonna run that mouth at least back it up or shut it up. Atlanta got their mouth shut up.



Great post Eddie. You hit the nail right on the head. The same folks who ran their mouths are the same ones who haven't logged on to face the smack and instead they're sitting at home crying in their natty light and bbq sauce.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And then the trash talking will start then.
> 
> I agree 100% about the trash talk from the Falcons, even in 98 when they came up with that dumb, stupid dirty bird dance, they ran that mouth and talked smack. even on the TV when they were introducing the birdies, they all made gangster gestures and poses, while the Broncos just stood around acting like pros, not thugs.  This year, same thing. And this year, same result as in 98.  Greenbay never ran their mouth, doing all those dumb little dance moves before the game, the shut up and let their game do all the telk. That to me was funny.
> 
> And then there are Falcon fans that want to come on here and run their mouth and post up dumb, Rise UP vids and bash the trash talking "haters" when the whole time they were running their mouth and trash talking others. Now it's time to shut up or put up and that only means one thing, SHUT UP!  I'm a Raiders fan and you don't hear me on here samck talking when my team wins, then whinig and making excuses.  I like to get folks stirred up a little, but to be honest, I don't like the Birds, and never have. I don't expect everyone here to like the Raiders, but that's sports. But If you gonna run that mouth at least back it up or shut it up. Atlanta got their mouth shut up.



Raiders have they got a football team? Oh that right a bunch of has been!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Now, Now nimrod did I get under your skin.
> Bottom LINE:
> Atlanta 13-3 beat by Green Bay 10-6
> Aints 11-5 beat by Seattle 7-9
> ...



Under my skin? No, not at all. My team got knocked out in their first playoff game just like your team did. But knowing that there's a Super Bowl trophy less than a year old sitting in that trophy case in NOLA makes up for the Saints loss. 



fussyray said:


> DREAM ON AINTS ARE NOT SUPER BOWL CHAMP ANYMORE HECK THEY ARE NOT NFC SOUTH CHAMPS THE FALCONS TOOK THAT. SO PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT.



If the Saints aren't the reigning Super Bowl champions anymore than please tell me who is??? They hold the current title until a new champion is determined by the outcome of the next Super Bowl. That's simple logic that even the dumbest goober could comprehend.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

Fact is:

New Orleans Saints one year after its greatest triumph in the Super Bowl, lost a wild-card playoff game in chilly Seattle to one of the biggest underdogs in NFL postseason history. That a hard pill to take!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

I love this Super Bowl Champs?
The look on Drew face at the end Deer in the head lights!!



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V84wt6Ni--0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V84wt6Ni--0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Fact is:
> 
> New Orleans Saints one year after its greatest triumph in the Super Bowl, lost a wild-card playoff game in chilly Seattle to one of the biggest underdogs in NFL postseason history. That a hard pill to take!!!!!





You know, Falcons fans aren't exactly in a position to joke about that fact.  They lost an opening round game against one of the biggest underdog teams in playoff history too, the Cardinals.


I would take a Superbowl and getting knocked out in the 1st round of the playoffs the next year over never having won a Superbowl and getting knocked out in the first round 



Just callin it like I sees it


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Fact is:
> 
> New Orleans Saints one year after its greatest triumph in the Super Bowl, lost a wild-card playoff game in chilly Seattle to one of the biggest underdogs in NFL postseason history. That a hard pill to take!!!!!



Like I have said in previous post: the fact that my team just won a Super Bowl less than a year ago makes stomaching that loss easier. You can't expect to win the Super Bowl back to back. It just doesn't happen that often. But hey, that Lombardi trophy sure does look good in the Saint's trophy case. 


How does that Super Bowl trophy look up in Flowery Branch? Oh wait... never mind. They don't have one...


----------



## fussyray (Jan 16, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> You know, Falcons fans aren't exactly in a position to joke about that fact.  They lost an opening round game against one of the biggest underdog teams in playoff history too, the Cardinals.
> 
> 
> I would take a Superbowl and getting knocked out in the 1st round of the playoffs the next year over never having won a Superbowl and getting knocked out in the first round
> ...



went on to be Super Bowl Champs!!
Just callin it like I sees IT


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually they lost the Superbowl


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> But If you gonna run that mouth at least back it up or shut it up.





I see why you got banned from gawaterfowler!

Man making threats like that, you're a joke pal! 
You've been picked on your whole life haven't you?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I see why you got banned from gawaterfowler!
> 
> Man making threats like that, you're a joke pal!
> You've been picked on your whole life haven't you?



Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black?



Do explain


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Do explain



You were calling names and talking smack just like Emusmacker was. I just thought your post to him was hypocritical that's all.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You were calling names and talking smack just like Emusmacker was. I just thought your post to him was hypocritical that's all.



I guess it's fair to say that's right.

You two guys have gone out of the way to bash us Falcons fans today and you got the best of me today! Congrats!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I guess it's fair to say that's right.
> 
> You two guys have gone out of the way to bash us Falcons fans today and you got the best of me today! Congrats!



Just returning the favor from the Saint's loss to the Sea Hawks. It's all in good fun.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey BKL, are you one of those dudes that come over here to get educated then run back to your little bosses over at GWF and post up how retarded people over here are?  Just asking. Yea, Les is right, you want to flap your lips to the Aints and then expect no one to flap their lips to the Tweety Birds, good one there, double dipper. Now run along before the admins over at GWF find out you're over here.

You see I can dish and take, and dish it back. I don't say lame things like, "i see why you got banned form GWF', I mean what grade are you in little one, does your mom know you're on the computer.  I've never really been picked on much in my life, guess cause I know how to take it and give it back, ALL IN FUN.I don't get my panties in a wad like you do homie.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's the trip that gets me:

1) Ronnie White posting that tweet about Katrina, and using expletives towards New Orleans. Thuggish and out of line. No class.

2) The smack talking by the team, when they didn't or shouldn't have the actual yardage and talent to back it up. Witness the mocking of Green Bay's QB by Atlanta, even when they were two touchdowns down. WUT?

3) The fans leaving in the 3rd quarter. Wow, that's harsh. If the fans aren't saying all manner of classless things to fans of other teams they're walking out on their own team.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Here's the trip that gets me:
> 
> 1) Ronnie White posting that tweet about Katrina, and using expletives towards New Orleans. Thuggish and out of line. No class.
> 
> ...



Did you see the fans at N. E.? Half of them were gone in 4th!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey BKL, are you one of those dudes that come over here to get educated then run back to your little bosses over at GWF and post up how retarded people over here are?  Just asking. Yea, Les is right, you want to flap your lips to the Aints and then expect no one to flap their lips to the Tweety Birds, good one there, double dipper. Now run along before the admins over at GWF find out you're over here.
> 
> You see I can dish and take, and dish it back. I don't say lame things like, "i see why you got banned form GWF', I mean what grade are you in little one, does your mom know you're on the computer.  I've never really been picked on much in my life, guess cause I know how to take it and give it back, ALL IN FUN.I don't get my panties in a wad like you do homie.



Big Boy, first off I don't post much on gwf, but when I do It's been classy and never seen anything but class from those guys, actually several are on here, so after listening to you for the last couple of days I do understand why you're gone. You see, you don't quit when you get started on something I guess. Yes, you got under my skin, which is what you were trying to do to all Falcon's fans. Well, you got me and I'm sick of reading your posts that are only there to make someone mad. I can take reading junk posts(like yours) and may give it back, but I don't keep pushing son. One more thing, don't call me homie.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 17, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Did you see the fans at N. E.? Half of them were gone in 4th!



Once the Saints were out of the picture, I followed the Falcons only because I **live** in Atlanta, and even then kind of grudgingly. With the Saints out and Atlanta also gone, I have no interest in the NFL until next year.

Didn't watch any other game. No interest in the outcome.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

BKL, homie, you are so umm what's the word...INTIMIDATING, if you don't like waht I post then use the ignore list and quit posting back homie.  

I got banned because of a pm, just so you know the fact. And I keep on because 1: It gets under your skin  2: Just giving back all that Falcons smack I heard before and during the season. So run along little fella, it's supper time and you gotta wash up for dinner.

HOMIE!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

And BKL, if your posts on GWF are like the ones you post here, believe me, that's a far cry from being "classy". And why do you get so bent on here when someone bashes another, but then on GWF the admins and mods bash the FNG's and others and you call that classy?  Answer that homie.Kinda hypocritical huh, ..classy over there,  lame and derogatory over here.  OK  you do know they're not gonna invite you to hunt with em don't you.

So quit pimpin their site here man.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

Fussyray, the Raiders are has beens, I admit that. But the difference is, you don't want to admit the tweety birds are "never beens". YOU say Has beens, meaning has been super bowl champs 3 times?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! I wonder where all those mouthy Falcons fans are today? I guess maybe they're all downtown celebrating their favorite holiday.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 17, 2011)

I hate to see the Patriots out already as well as the Falcons. This should serve as a warning against a playoff for college football due to the best teams already out. You go through the regular season and have the best records only to get beat by a team that is lucky to be there. The BCS might not be the best scenario for determining a NC but I don't like the idea of teams getting in that really shouldn't be there.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Fussyray, the Raiders are has beens, I admit that. But the difference is, you don't want to admit the tweety birds are "never beens". YOU say Has beens, meaning has been super bowl champs 3 times?



Just little boys live in the past!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wow! I wonder where all those mouthy Falcons fans are today? I guess maybe they're all downtown celebrating their favorite holiday.



WOW! I am still here some people have to work you know!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 17, 2011)

fussyray said:


> WOW! I am still here some people have to work you know!!!



Who dat got beat by 27 points??? The Falcons dat who!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

The Falcons still beat you over all::
                               W     L      T                     LAST
Atlanta Falcons   46    38     0    .553     L 17-14 Dec 28, 2011

The Aints would have to beat us 2 times a year for the next 4 years to even tie. That will never happen boys!!!

So look it it is on wikipedia!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who dat got beat by 27 points??? The Falcons dat who!!!




Atlanta Falcons 46 38 over the aints it will be a long before you have a winning record over the Falcons IF EVER....


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

fussyray said:


> Atlanta Falcons 46 38 over the aints it will be a long before you have a winning record over the Falcons IF EVER....



OH, and one more thing the Falcons Fans NEVER had bags over our head!!!!!!  RISE UP!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker, you are my ignore list. Said what ever you want to say; you are not worth my time little boy!!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And BKL, if your posts on GWF are like the ones you post here, believe me, that's a far cry from being "classy". And why do you get so bent on here when someone bashes another, but then on GWF the admins and mods bash the FNG's and others and you call that classy?  Answer that homie.Kinda hypocritical huh, ..classy over there,  lame and derogatory over here.  OK  you do know they're not gonna invite you to hunt with em don't you.
> 
> So quit pimpin their site here man.



Haven't had a bad experience on either site. You were banned because it's you. I never need an invite from someone to hunt, that's never been a problem for me.

I believe it's time for a cease fire, so good luck to you with your hunting, fishing, sports teams and whatever you do.

Bryan


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who dat got beat by 27 points??? The Falcons dat who!!!



Oh God please tell them how to spell THAT I lnow learning is hard for them, but please help!!!


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

fussyray said:


> The Falcons still beat you over all::
> W     L      T                     LAST
> Atlanta Falcons   46    38     0    .553     L 17-14 Dec 28, 2011
> 
> ...



Everybody gone??  I guess they are try to find a come back?


----------



## fussyray (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting beat by team that does not have a winning record 7-9 and they were the Super Bowl Champs. Well, here you go just go back to the good old days!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL, BKL, that's cool man, Just understand the real reason why I was banned. And it's all good man, just mixing it up with you.  Only reason I said anything at all bout GWF is because you mentioned it. Anyway, good luck and happy hunting.


Fussy ray, thank you for putting me on the ignore list, now do us all a favor and go back into hibernation till next season with the rest of the falcon fans.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

Fussyray said little boys live in the past, and little falcon fans live in a dream world.


----------



## fussyray (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, and by the way:
Worst aints loss ever...62 - 7 to Atlanta, Opening Day 1973, 55 points
and with this post I will NOT post to this Thread again.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, Falcons sure sucked it up real good on Saturday. Horrible game.

But hey, being a fan of all GA teams (except Tech), I'm getting used to being let down when it counts most.

Meh, at least I'm not a living in the past Saints fan.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

*Never to early for a little smack!*



NUTT said:


> Embarrassment for the entire State of Georgia





drhunter1 said:


> I know I'm embarrassed.



Who Dat don't have them a Super Bowl trophy?  Dem Falcons dat who!!!


----------



## riprap (Mar 29, 2011)

This reminds me.........


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 30, 2011)

Every time I see "Who dat" I think of some ignorant troll dragging himself out of an LA swamp.  That might be the dumbest saying in professional sports.  Every team should have their fans yell something that makes them look completely uneducated.  It would spice things up!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> Every time I see "Who dat" I think of some ignorant troll dragging himself out of an LA swamp.  That might be the dumbest saying in professional sports.  Every team should have their fans yell something that makes them look completely uneducated.  It would spice things up!



You mean like "Rise up"???


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

The "rise up" crap is a result of Katrina. Not true Falcon fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> The "rise up" crap is a result of Katrina. Not true Falcon fans.



So how do you figure that??? What does a dopey media campaign done by Samuel Jackson have in common with a hurricane???


----------



## riprap (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So how do you figure that??? What does a dopey media campaign done by Samuel Jackson have in common with a hurricane???



A lot of evacuees reside in Atlanta now.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> A lot of evacuees reside in Atlanta now.



I can assure you that 99% of those "evacuees" would never, ever cheer for your once-and-done dirty birds. 

That would be like you cheering for GT


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> A lot of evacuees reside in Atlanta now.



They should have evacuated before Katrina.  That city is the biggest dump I have ever seen.  Absolutely awful.


----------



## SFStephens (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like "Rise up"???



Let's see, "Rise up" -- cheesy, but at least they're actual words.

Then there's, "Who dat" -- at least you have one actual word in there.  "Dat" is a mark of the ignorant.  I usually hear it like "I swear, dat aint mines" and "Dat wasn't me driving" and "Dat's tha man who hit me"......I could continue.  Nice try though


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> Let's see, "Rise up" -- cheesy, but at least they're actual words.
> 
> Then there's, "Who dat" -- at least you have one actual word in there.  "Dat" is a mark of the ignorant.  I usually hear it like "I swear, dat aint mines" and "Dat wasn't me driving" and "Dat's tha man who hit me"......I could continue.  Nice try though



A few words about "Who Dat" 
Who dat? is an English idiom originating from New Orleans for over a century. First referenced in poetry, the phrase was a common dialogue element between the performers and crowd at traveling minstrel shows in the region. Eventually, the phrase became used in US cinematic productions for two decades, including TV and movies. In World War II, the phrase became known as a source of entertainment for American soldiers.
More recently, the phrase 'Who dat?' has become a chant of team support. It's most widely used by fans of the New Orleans Saints, an American football team.

A few words about "Rise Up"
What the Falcons are doing with this campaign would not work everywhere. Heck, it wouldn’t even have worked in Atlanta through most of the franchise’s existence. They’re not exactly Babe Ruth calling his shot or Joe Namath guaranteeing a Super Bowl victory. Heck, they’re not even the Oakland Raiders touting a “tradition of excellence’’ at a time when even mediocrity would be a step up. 

So you see officer, between the two phrases, only one has a little history and culture about it. The other is just a cheap shot by the Falcons at generating some excitement for a team that is used to being anything but a champion.


----------

